# 02/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks again to all who participated in week 1 of the challenge. I think this is gonna be a lot of fun! 

Before we get started with this week's fun I'd like to ask that everyone make sure to review the rules page. This is mainly due to the change in the deadline for taking and submitting your photo for each week's challenge.

See Rules Thread Here

With that said let's get started with this week's suggested theme. This one was suggested by Crickett and it was a no brainer to go with it for this week's thread. 

The suggested theme for this week is:

Independence Day

Now, let's see what ya'll come up with on this! And of course it's not required that you follow the theme to participate. 

Have fun!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 29, 2010)

alright chris, my wheels are turning !!!


----------



## Smokey (Jun 29, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> alright chris, my wheels are turning !!!



I think my wheels are all flat


----------



## mag shooter (Jun 30, 2010)

*Independence day came today ...*

for my new pup .  Not exactly what this weeks challenge is about but she left her mom and siblings today  .


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2010)

Awww...... she is cute!


----------



## carver (Jun 30, 2010)

good looking dog


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 30, 2010)

*Independence is not free*

JOSHUA DUMAW was killed in Afghanistan on June 22, 2010 by an IED. He was assigned to the 2nd Marines Aircraft wing and was from Spokane Valley in Spokane Washington. Flag were ordered to half mast in honor of his service.

This is my dedication to him and all that have given their lives to make this the GREATEST COUNTRY in the world.

To all that have given and have served or are serving so that we may enjoy our INDEPENDENCE and FREEDOM 

THANK YOU AND MAY GOD KEEP YOU SAFE 


Camera Kodak Z-812
Aperature setting
F/8
1/2500 sec.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 30, 2010)

Amen, Mike.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> JOSHUA DUMAW was killed in Afghanistan on June 22, 2010 by an IED. He was assigned to the 2nd Marines Aircraft wing and was from Spokane Valley in Spokane Washington. Flag were ordered to half mast in honor of his service.
> 
> This is my dedication to him and all that have given their lives to make this the GREATEST COUNTRY in the world.
> 
> ...




Amen!


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Jul 1, 2010)

well said and amen.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Jul 1, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> JOSHUA DUMAW was killed in Afghanistan on June 22, 2010 by an IED. He was assigned to the 2nd Marines Aircraft wing and was from Spokane Valley in Spokane Washington. Flag were ordered to half mast in honor of his service.
> 
> This is my dedication to him and all that have given their lives to make this the GREATEST COUNTRY in the world.
> 
> ...




Never Forgoten!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 1, 2010)

*What Independence Day means to me . . .*

Happy 4th of July to everyone!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 1, 2010)

Now that's what it is all about WV great shot and idea


----------



## cornpile (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome shots and work ,Guys.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Happy 4th of July to everyone!



Very nice!


----------



## carver (Jul 1, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> JOSHUA DUMAW was killed in Afghanistan on June 22, 2010 by an IED. He was assigned to the 2nd Marines Aircraft wing and was from Spokane Valley in Spokane Washington. Flag were ordered to half mast in honor of his service.
> 
> This is my dedication to him and all that have given their lives to make this the GREATEST COUNTRY in the world.
> 
> ...



Very touching,GODS SPEED -AMEN


----------



## carver (Jul 1, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Happy 4th of July to everyone!



Great shot of those kids,thats something to be proud of for sure


----------



## carver (Jul 1, 2010)

*Sad that we...*

Are not as united as we should be!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     Carver


----------



## cornpile (Jul 3, 2010)

*Happy 4th Everyone*

Heres my pic of the week


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th to all, and keep safe.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 4, 2010)

Gonna have to go with a cell phone shot for this week's photo. I took this one at Myrtle Beach during the week. I was on the balcony with my kids letting them blow bubbles and someone was shooting fireworks from the beach across the street from us. I didn't have my good camera with me outside and didn't want to interfere with the kids and their fun to go get it so I thought I'd use what I had... my phone... and see what I could capture. I had to hit the button as soon as I heard them launch to get them in the pic due to the delay of the phone but I got two shots. Nothing spectacular but this was the best of the two. I was just proud to get this considering the limitations of a cell cam. I had to add the red back into the explosion because the cell recorded it as a solid white flash (it really was red in person).

Since I have no plans for the 4th this will have to do.  

Hope everyone else has a great 4th with family and friends. I'm content just to REST in MY OWN BED and ON MY OWN COUCH for a day.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice Chris! I'll add mine later tonight! 

Happy 4th!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Jul 4, 2010)

4th of July Afghanistan style. 

Happy 4th of July to all of you. This was our little fireworks show for everybody. 

Jason


----------



## Browtine (Jul 4, 2010)

USbowhuntr said:


> 4th of July Afghanistan style.
> 
> Happy 4th of July to all of you. This was our little fireworks show for everybody.
> 
> Jason



Now that's my kind of fireworks!!! I soooo want one of those!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome shots everyone!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 4, 2010)

chris, i was gonna put up my fireworks shots, but i just kept thinking of the reason we are independent. the men and women of our military who stand in the gap. i will try not to use older shots in the future but this one just kept poppin' up in my head this week !


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome shots everyone!


Here's mine!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 4, 2010)

USbowhuntr said:


> 4th of July Afghanistan style.



Thank you for serving.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 4, 2010)

Feral and Crickett, great shots. I knew this theme would turn out some great ones. Hope we have a few more last minute entries on Monday before the deadline. This is turning out to be a lot of fun.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome collage Crickett!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2010)

USbowhuntr said:


> 4th of July Afghanistan style.
> 
> Happy 4th of July to all of you. This was our little fireworks show for everybody.
> 
> Jason


 
THANK YOU JASON for your service STAY SAFE 

Starlight white, Starlight bright Starlight lite up the evening night 

Back in the early 70s when I was in Southeast Asia we always loved it when if we thought we had something out past the fence line in the jungle we'd call in for Starlight rounds and it would be like daylight 

Great shot folks


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Jul 5, 2010)

Been a minute since I posted here. Still look at all the wonderful shots. Heres one my daughter took. Look foward to start posting in these challenges.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 5, 2010)

Psychohillbilly said:


> Been a minute since I posted here. Still look at all the wonderful shots. Heres one my daughter took. Look foward to start posting in these challenges.



Cool shot. I'll be looking forward to seeing your contributions in the challenge threads!


----------



## bslatton (Jul 5, 2010)

*peachtree road race*

this is the atlanta police riding by to indicate the start of the annual peachtree road race


----------

